# Verifiers and clarifiers



## Jason Taylor1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Looking for some input. Is there a way to use both a verifier and clarifier on my rig, I have an 8x lens with a #2 clarifier the target is clear but the sight pin is nothing but a blur. Thanks for the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

For your question, no on the verifier /clarifier. An 8x lens will almost always distort the target clarity, any verifier while it may help clear the target picture-will usually start the wash out the pin. The higher the lens power or clarifier power the worse either condition can be. What are you shooting the 8x lens for? Have you tried other clarifier and aperture sizes?


----------



## Jason Taylor1 (Dec 27, 2017)

I've got a 1.5 now, I have not tried a different aperture the one i am currently using is fairly large. I use the 8 because I cannot see very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Taylor1 (Dec 27, 2017)

I used a friend #3 yesterday which clears the target but inturn blurs the pin more so, I just wasn't sure if it was even possible to utilize both verifier and clarifier. I'm not real familiar with it all in just getting into the competition side of archery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Verifiers are for pins, no lens. Clarifiers are for a lens only. Try different combinations of aperture size and clarifier power. May need to go to a lesser power lens. An 8X lens may seem like a good idea but it also magnifies your movement. A 4X or 5X lens will have less apparent movement. Less movement equals a more confident shot. Just my opinion with over 50 years of competitive shooting.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

^^^^^^^ agree


----------



## britesite (Aug 22, 2020)

Jason Taylor1 said:


> Looking for some input. Is there a way to use both a verifier and clarifier on my rig, I have an 8x lens with a #2 clarifier the target is clear but the sight pin is nothing but a blur. Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


check out Britesite.us We have a clarifier that for (99.5% will clear the pin & Target . Give it a try . Money back if it don't


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

+1 for Brite sight you can't beat MONEY BACK and he has a Great Product


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Take a look at the Specialty Archery Double vision lens, no dot or pin, like using peep sight on a rifle all you see is the center, so just align with center & shoot at the X. Will also help with panic.
It is the same idea as the True Spot lens that used to be available. Have been using for many years to help eliminate TP & can see what I want to hit instead of covering it up.


----------



## D Camblin (Feb 25, 2013)

britesite said:


> check out Britesite.us We have a clarifier that for (99.5% will clear the pin & Target . Give it a try . Money back if it don't


So one peep/clarifier for all different powered lens?


----------



## tenswanted (Sep 28, 2020)

I’d rather not see my dot too clearly so I can focus on the target and focus more on my shot process instead. Focus on both was a quick road to TP for me. I use a #1 clarifier with a 4x lens, but I could do without the clarifier as well


----------

